# wire pulls



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.maxis-tools.com/product/grips/

anyone have any experience or input


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just me personally I don't trust Chinese grips, but there are a lot of electrician's that do. There set up looks really nice. I really like Maxis tools.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Just me personally I don't trust Chinese grips, but there are a lot of electrician's that do. There set up looks really nice. I really like Maxis tools.


It looks like there's more to them than just the basket-weave.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It looks like there's more to them than just the basket-weave.


 I'm not sure what that locking magnesium is that he was unlocking after the pull.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I'm not sure what that locking magnesium is that he was unlocking after the pull.



Some sort of cam/wedge mechanism.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Some sort of cam/wedge mechanism.


 After looking at those pictures I would try those grips. They really look like they would work great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Just me personally I don't trust Chinese grips, but there are a lot of electrician's that do. There set up looks really nice. I really like Maxis tools.


I use baskets a lot and have never lost one but once we put them on we run some screws into the cable at the end of the grip which accomplishes the same things these cams do. The hold the grip still so it will tighten up instead of slide.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I always made my own out of iron tie wire; Never lost one and it only takes about 10 minutes to make it up.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess horsecocks are now obsolete !!!


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

these fingers are great for pulling wire. much easier than using a conventional braided sock.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> I guess horsecocks are now obsolete !!!


Not to female horses.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Not to female horses.


Or that dude up in Seattle.


----------



## Fission (May 14, 2010)

I've used the grips to pull many pulls of up to 500's at different lengths. We were VERY impressed. Making up a head with a 3 phase set took about (literally) a minute and a half. After you slide the conductors into the Grips there is this canvas wrap that goes around the entire head to make it slide smooth. That canvas wrap did not require any lube. And since we were using NoLube conductors, we didn't use a drop of lube anywhere on the pulls (which saves time and money as well).

After those first 9 parallel pulls of 500's the contractor bought a set, they are expensive, but they pay for themselves very quickly. Honestly, how long does it take to make up a traditional head? Stripping the wire, unwrapping some strands, and cutting the inside, etc... 

The Grips save an immense amount of time. I've got a lot of experience with them if anyone has any questions.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

is the canvas "head" or "sock" required to be used?

do you have to cut the conductor back past the spot where the spikes poke the wire? it looks like about 12" go past.

any problem with the size of the head?

how much time saved per pull?


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

.......and what is a horsecock?

as referenced in a previous post


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

JSB. I think the correct name is Kellems Grip. How many still call them that ??:blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> I guess horsecocks are now obsolete !!!


You are correct. At Churchill Downs here in Kentucky it is artificial insemination 100%.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

????


----------



## Fission (May 14, 2010)

jsb said:


> is the canvas "head" or "sock" required to be used?


 I don't think you HAVE to use it, but I can't see why you wouldn't. It makes the entire head smooth so it fits thru couplings and bends well.


> do you have to cut the conductor back past the spot where the spikes poke the wire? it looks like about 12" go past.


 You can release the Grips and pull the conductor completely out, but the "teeth" in the Grips damage the insulation so you'll have to cut that off. You can insert the conductor as far as you want into the Grip, it would work with only a couple inches, but the more you put in the safer you are in case it slips a bit.
In the end, you only lose as much off the end as you would making a typical head up.



> any problem with the size of the head?


 Never.


> how much time saved per pull?


 Like I said, without exaggeration, making a head took about a minute and a half (we timed it). It is also a one person job which is a good thing, a second person is good to pull the next conductor and hand it off to the man pushing them into the Grip, that speeds it up. I know they have different types of baskets available, but I've never used them, in all my years thru many different contractors I've only made up traditional heads and make the guys who work under me do the same. Making a traditional head takes what, 5-10 minutes depending on how many guys are stripping? It's also a lot of razor knifes being used which raises the risk level. I've seen a couple guys get cut, sometimes one guy cuts the man next to him. One of those hospital visits to get stitched up costs more than the Grips do.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Great illustration, no need to explain !:thumbup:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

jsb said:


> ????


Had a guy working with me bragging about this small puller for a week. When he used it the 1 time he taped it and his helper didnt know it. Cut the hook right off the tape. The guy didnt have much to say the rest of the day..


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

how a many different size "fingers does it take for wire from 1/0 to 500mcm?

How many of each size? I would think at least 3?


----------



## CanIStayThisTime (May 16, 2010)

Voltech said:


> how a many different size "fingers does it take for wire from 1/0 to 500mcm?
> 
> How many of each size? I would think at least 3?


I forget how many different size conductors each Grip takes, I think the one I used the most took 500-750, but don't quote me.

They give 4 of each so you can pull a 3 phase set (A,B,C,N) and a smaller ground.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

CanIStayThisTime said:


> I forget how many different size conductors each Grip takes, I think the one I used the most took 500-750, but don't quote me.
> 
> They give 4 of each so you can pull a 3 phase set (A,B,C,N) and a smaller ground.


Found a set today on some random site. It was 20 fingers 5 sets..and 2 canvas wraps..On sale for 2,999.00


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Found a set today on some random site. It was 20 fingers 5 sets..and 2 canvas wraps..On sale for 2,999.00


I notice that Southwire can make your pulls with pull things already crimped on each conductor. I'm not sure if they swivel, or if you have to use your own swivels.


----------

